# Topwater



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Got an idea last night. I love topwater fishing, either fresh or salt doesn't matter. Has anyone tried a set up as this one, and if so how did it work. Great possibilities of catching two at a time.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm scared to death of free swinging trebels. A single hook fly will work fine but it is still a danger. I usually snell a foot or so of 60-80# mono off the back trebel and add a fly or a Mann's Stingray grub on a single hook (not a jig)

Two at a time isn't at all unusual. We catch 2 Grouper at a time on a Stretch 25 or 30 darn near every trip down here. When you get two big ones on a S-30, you get ripped off rings and hooks.

Last year about this time, Bass were schooling on Lake Rousseau about a mile from my house. Fishing off one of the fishing docks there I caught 2 Bass on the same plug 4 times one morning. It was absolutely frantic.










With the Chugbug or Pop-R with a grub behind it, I catch about 80% of the fish on the grub most days. Redfish can eat a sub surface bait a lot easier than one on the top.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

So you drag a soft bait BEHIND the plug. I was thinking of in front as it looks like the plug is chasing the plastic. I'll set them up both ways and try them out.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

In my younger years, we would take the big Devil's Horse in white, tie on 14 to 16 inches of mono and a white grub to the back hook. Catch a lot of fish on the grub. Also catch them on the horse. Acts like a poping cork with hooks!


----------

